# " "

## RNG

" " .   -  ,      .
   -  , , -    :       (, , ),      ?

----------

3 .   .

----------


## shape

?
      (   +)?

----------


## .

.   +        :Smilie:

----------

> .   +


 ,   ,

----------


## shape

, ,  ...

----------


## shape

,    


   +    :Smilie:

----------

,        ,  (, +)  ,      .        ,      ???
       +     . ,    ,     .        ,     .   ,         +,      ,         ,          . That^s all!!!!

----------


## .

> ,     .


 ...      ?   ?              :Wink: 



> ,      ???


         ?   -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,      +(  ),     ,      ,               .     ,             ...

----------


## .

> .


        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.)))
     ,     .

----------


## .

.

----------

..,         )))

----------


## .

:Wink:           .

----------


## shape

**,

----------


## _

-,         ...  ,   ,   ...,

----------


## kuzia

"" ,  ,     ,   .  ,   - , ,                .

----------

+  -      ,     ,             .      !

----------


## .

:Big Grin:

----------


## LuckyBuh

> !


 -,    :Wink:

----------


## Server56

, +   ,   -   .  , , ,  ,   ,   (       )

----------


## 1

> , +   ,   -   .  , , ,  ,   ,   (       )



    ...  :Smilie: 
   ..      1?    ...  - ...   ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

-  ,        .   ,    .

----------

!!!
 ?  , ,  ,       ?

----------

" +"

----------

> +  -      ,     ,             .      !


   -  ,   .      ,   ?

----------

> , +   ,   -   .  , , ,  ,   ,   (       )


  ,   !

----------

+.      .   -     ,         .          .     ...    ...    ,      -   .    .  ..      ....

----------


## .

> +


 -      ?  :Smilie:         ,        ?  :Wink: 
,      .     , ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

> .  ..      ....


-     :Smilie:

----------

> -      ?         ,        ? 
> ,      .     , ?


 .       .             .          ???      ??? 
        ....      ,         .

----------


## stas

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


       ....  .            .... -          ....     .   .

----------

> -


 .

----------

> 



   ,             ,        .            .    ,     .              ,  ,   ....  ,      ... ,     (   )  .  .

----------


## Serdukova_T

> .   +


,      )))))))))))

----------

,           +?!?!?!?!
   ,   ...  1.5      ,   ""...
  ,  ...   ,    ,         2-3 ?
   ""    2   ?!?!?!?     "" ,   ,  ,       , ..    ""  ....

----------


## south69

,      ,      .      . 
   ,  ,      ,   +   
        ""  ...

----------


## -1

> ,  ,


 :Hmm:  -   ?  -    ..     ?





> ""  ...


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

   ""       ,        .         ( ).

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> ,        ,  (, +)  ,      .        ,      ???
>        +     . ,    ,     .        ,     .   ,         +,      ,         ,          . That^s all!!!!


   ?     .    " "   . ,     !  :Smilie:  ,    . 
 ,    "" ""     - .       ,     ,          , .

      ""     ( ,      :yes: )

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> -  ,        .   ,    .


    (   "")
      - -  .   .
   -   " "  +    .

   ,   ,    + - ,       .  ,  .     ,              .       .   (  - ,   )  60%      / . ,        .  .,    .?  :Big Grin:        web-    ? Dolce far niente

----------


## Puha1968

.       .      .      2007.              .         .       .   ?

----------


## -1

> .      2007.


   ,  ,        ,     (    ).
    ,  ,      , ..   2006 .             .

----------


## lobova_a

""     ,      .          ...

----------


## Puha1968

.       :Big Grin:                      .     -            .    -     .           .        .

 :Frown:

----------


## -1

> 


    . ,  .        :Big Grin:

----------

?    .     ? ? ?

----------


## .

.      .    

       ? ?

----------


## coa-cuki

- ,   - ,          .             . ,            .        .

----------

> - ,   - ,          .


.. -   ,  - -  ?

...

----------


## Puha1968

.     ..               .   .       500      .       .                   .     3600  .        .              .              .

----------

> .     ..               .   .       500      .       .                   .     3600  .        .              .              .


     .        ,    ...     ?    ???       ,         .          ,         -- .       2000 .   ????       . +  1000 ,  +1000  ..

----------


## Puha1968

.       .          .        .                          .    .           .           .       .                     .           .            .    -             .    .             .    .        .    .           .     .

----------

,    + !!! )))))    ,      +,    ,     .....     !!!

----------

,        !  -!
       5+.        .     !
     .  ,       .
      .     ,        20   .     !!!
   .   ,       !!! 
           .

----------

-   -  .
 +  ().    + ,    .  ?   ,   -  .      -    ,   .         ,      .   ,
  .  ,  -    .  ,          (  ),   +  .  .      1 .        +    1.   .       -    .    ,    ,     (      ).        .    -   .  1       1 8  (  )  (  150 ),       1  8 (   20).   .
   , "".
 ""   " " ).
    ,  "",   "".
     ,     .         ( - ).

----------


## ZAO999

> .                     .           .            .    -             .    .             .    .        .    .           .     .


  ))))     ,    ,       .

    -   .    ...      -  ,     ,  . 

,    +,        ( - ,     ). 


 :yes:

----------

,    /       ,        ))    " " !!      _[censored]_    ,   - .     ,      ,  , .    ,     ,      +  ,        .   ,               ,   ,       .         .

p.s.      "" _[censored]_

----------


## .

> ,


      ? ))  ,   ?

----------


## Tim-Cj

.
 ""     .          .    ()       -  .        ,     .    -    .        ,       .      :           ,                . 
      .

----------


## .

> ""     .


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tim-Cj

> ?


   )
                   .     .

----------

(      ),      +,   ,     ,   .   ,     ,  .       ,        ,     .
      ,     ,     .      .    .

----------

.   -  .            -  .           .      -  ,    ,   .   ,      "   , ",  , ,    .        ! .    .  ,    ,      .        ,   ,  15-          .    .       - .  .  .

----------


## nightsinger

:  ,   ,    ,    ,              ,       .       .

  ,     ,  ,             ,  ,      ,    .

----------


## Server56

> .


   .
,    -  **,    .

----------


## Olya09

**, ...  3     ...             :Wink:

----------


## crazymade

> ,    /       ,        ))    " " !!      _[censored]_    ,   - .     ,      ,  , .    ,     ,      +  ,        .   ,               ,   ,       .         .
> 
> p.s.      "" _[censored]_


     -  , ,  .
  - .
 !!!!       ,    " "   .
  .    - ,  .
     .
: 
   .    15 000  ( .. )  .            .     .       - 39,     39,7.        ?    (  )? 
:      04.05.2012    ,    ,   ,         .
  9 ()      ...
,  ,     ,           .
    ,        -       "" -  .
 :Smilie: .     9     ,    ,   ,     (       )    ,      ,      .
      ,            .   -   20 ,        40 ,   .      .    ,         . ..       ,    - ,   , .    -   -      ...    -  .  . .  -  , .
   .   ,   , ,    . !
-   (, ,     -    -????)    ,  ... ,  ,   ,        -    .     -...   -  ?  :Smilie: ))
  ,          -   .      :Smilie:   ,        ,    ,      .

 ,
 +, ,

----------


## Whiteelephant

> -  , ,  .
>   - .
>  !!!!       ,    " "   .
>   .    - ,  .
>      .
> : 
>    .    15 000  ( .. )  .            .     .       - 39,     39,7.        ?    (  )? 
> :      04.05.2012    ,    ,   ,         .
>   9 ()      ...
> ...


 .  ,        ,      .

----------


## -

!
   -          " "  "".

  !       .      ,      !                 .   ,          ,   \  .  .

:                   .       )))))             ?      ???
   ,          +  . 
       !       ?

 :                       .              .         ,          ,         .              )))     ,  ,   +))))))

! :-)

----------



----------

> -      ?         ,        ? 
> ,      .     , ?


       .

----------

> .


 , .   ,

----------


## .

.    ,    .          :Wink:

----------

. 
, , ,      "   ".
. .  (  ) ,        .
  - " ".
    (   3 )         .     (.. ,  , ,  ,     ..).   .
    .
   ,  .   ,    . 
- ?    ? 
-      
  - ""  .     ,   .
   .         .    (   :   ,   ,    ,   ).             .
 ,        .

----------


## 83

!         + ,               :Smilie:  
    ..    01.07  31.12.  30.05          
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:   :Ass:

----------

> ?
>       (   +)?


        !

----------


## Olya09

2 ,     .        .  ,     .  .

----------


## lulyasha

2 .       -      .   ,   .  ,    ,      .

----------


## .

> -      .


   -?     - ?   "  "?  :Wink:

----------

> -?     - ?   "  "?


   ))))   ,       - .
      ?  ,          .

 ,    ,          ,         .       ,            .

  ,         ,          ,         .

  :
        ,             .

     ,     30            ,     . 
    30     ,     ,      30          .              ,          ,          . 

      ,      .    ,  3           ,      ,        . 
     ,      . ,    ,        ,        44       .

----------


## .

> ?


      .




> ,            .


  .          ?  :Smilie:  




> ,


     ?     ,  . ,        ?      ,  , , ?




> 30     ,     ,      30          .


      ?       ?         ? ,  -  ,         ,     -  .  .

   ,        ,     ,    ,      .     . 




> ,      . ,    ,


       ,

----------


## elenaln

"" , ,  . -   ,      . 
 ,  ,  .       ,  ,        ,       ,          .    .      (  ),       ,       .    ,   ,   .     ,     , ,      ,     . 
       .     ,  .
 ,      ,      (   ), .

----------

